# Cured. But DP/DR left something with me. Thoughts!



## hennessy (Apr 2, 2008)

I have been cured for a long time. I have not been experiencing any of these "weird" symptoms but dp/dr left something to me before it leaves.

While I was experiencing dp/dr, I was trying rationalize dp/dr with thoughts like: "this is a simulation", "this is a computer program", "people around me aren't real, this is just a dream and I will wake up"

The thoughts from the movies like "The Matrix" or "The Truman Show". I am obsessed with these thoughts and when you look at the history of philosophy, nobody could prove wrong about these theories because it's simply impossible to do that.

How can you be %100 sure about the reality of the world you are living in and the people around you? Even without the symptoms of dp/dr, obsessing on these thoughts puts me in a bad place because it sucks away all the meaning from the live that I am living. It makes all the efforts meaningless and make me a "nihilist" at the end of the day.

How can one get rid of these thoughts? Any advices for a relief? Any researches on that or any philosopher/material you advice me to read?

Best regards.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2015)

This is a question you or I will never be able to answer and so makes it pointless.

Even If you are the only one alive, what difference does it make?

You'll never be able to prove it and so you'll just spend your whole life thinking about it.

Isn't that a waste of time?

Isn't it better to just assume that everything and everyone is real and live with it?

After-all, it wasn't until DP/DR hit that you started having these thoughts about reality, do you think it's a coincidence?


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

just ignore them, really who gives a shit. you have you life back, just live it. Please dont waste your life on these pointless questions.


----------



## Money9 (Nov 22, 2015)

Hey man I delt with litterly the exact same thing you are dealing with. I know it sucks. The best thing to do is just not think about it for a while and then revisit the topic. Talk it over with family and close people. It is very usual after going though that trauma. I also know that when I went through it I thought I was going phsycotic or schizophrenic. But I wasnt. If you feel this too just know that it is imposible for you to relize that you are going through schizophrenia or going phycotic. People that do don't see it coming and usually don't even notice it. Just know what you are feeling is almost like a ptsd affect and that with a little talking it over and nothe thinking about it, it will get better. If you want to ask me more questions just email me at [email protected] just remember you are ok life is real trust me and it will get better


----------



## hennessy (Apr 2, 2008)

You guys are the best.

I just bought a lot of books about existence and the meaning of life etc. but after reading what you have wrote I think it might be best to ignore those thoughts and go on.

I remember in the last 4 years, there were a lot of time periods that I have never even thought about them and there weren't any moments that I questioned the reality. I think it was because love or the motivation of focusing on something else.

Thank you!


----------



## gasspanicc (Mar 21, 2012)

see a psychiatrist for medication/rumination or get into meditation, where you just let it go. i use to get these all the time, now they just whist away in a split second.


----------



## Alex617 (Sep 23, 2015)

There is no answer to those questions, because the questions themselves are poorly set and can not be properly investigated. They just seem legitimate because you have seen them in popular culture.

The key here is to change your way of thinking. In particular learning to avoid ruminating, reduce your anxiety towards them and focus on something you actually enjoy. Then these thoughts will seem pointless and silly despite any possible validity. I learned this the difficult way dealing with my own nihilism, reality isn't the problem, but how we label it is.


----------



## hennessy (Apr 2, 2008)

Futurebandit said:


> Even If you are the only one alive, what difference does it make?


It makes a big difference. This thought makes one really lonely and alone which makes all the efforts in life meaningless and puts you into a "nihilist" and dark space.


----------



## hennessy (Apr 2, 2008)

Alex617 said:


> The key here is to change your way of thinking. In particular learning to avoid ruminating, reduce your anxiety towards them and focus on something you actually enjoy. Then these thoughts will seem pointless and silly despite any possible validity.


Exactly. That's how I was for a long time. Now I started to obsess about them and I'm pretty anxious these days. Probably that's why these thoughts make sense as I keep obsessing over them. Now I'm trying to stop but I can feel these thoughts are there which bugs me a lot.

Thanks.


----------



## hennessy (Apr 2, 2008)

gasspanicc said:


> see a psychiatrist for medication/rumination or get into meditation, where you just let it go. i use to get these all the time, now they just whist away in a split second.


Which meditations do you advice?


----------



## hennessy (Apr 2, 2008)

While I was reasearching for this kind of thoughts and a possible answer to them, I found the term "Solipsism" on this site which made things much much worse.


----------



## Money9 (Nov 22, 2015)

Buddy the very worst thing yoy can do is look these things up. It might look like they are true now. But please pleas trust me I've been through the exact same shit. What you need to do is not think about it like i said. Looking these things up is thinking about it. Trust me when you see that theory right now (which is a big old load of shit) it seems real to you. Wait until these feelings pass and then look at it you will laughter that you once believed it. Also quantumacantics which is a math beyond most peoples comprehension proves life to be real and that everyone around yoy is in the same time zone in the same life. Do me a favor stop looking up the bullshit and forget about it. Forget you even saw that. It's a theory. I could make a theory on the Internet saying unicorns come out of my ass hole but is it true. Hell no like most theory on the internet. Please don't think about it trust me give it a month or two and it will get so much. Better


----------



## Ezio (Nov 24, 2015)

You cured from dpdr that's good thing try to change your negative thoughts with positive 
You can also back to your religion to find answers 
About reality


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

You didn't have an answer about reality to begin with, nor do the philosophers, nor do I. Solipsism is not the answer either. It also takes a lot for granted, a.k.a. is "bullshit", as we would say. Sorry if this questioning is anxiety producing. Just try to get rid of the Matrix or Solipsism ones as they are confounded and negative. Favoring one origin story over another is illogical.


----------



## hennessy (Apr 2, 2008)

Money9 said:


> Buddy the very worst thing yoy can do is look these things up. It might look like they are true now. But please pleas trust me I've been through the exact same shit. What you need to do is not think about it like i said. Looking these things up is thinking about it. Trust me when you see that theory right now (which is a big old load of shit) it seems real to you. Wait until these feelings pass and then look at it you will laughter that you once believed it. Also quantumacantics which is a math beyond most peoples comprehension proves life to be real and that everyone around yoy is in the same time zone in the same life. Do me a favor stop looking up the bullshit and forget about it. Forget you even saw that. It's a theory. I could make a theory on the Internet saying unicorns come out of my ass hole but is it true. Hell no like most theory on the internet. Please don't think about it trust me give it a month or two and it will get so much. Better.


1- Those theories doesn't come from internet. Please check "solipsism". It2s way before, from the old philosophers like Descartes.

2- What is "quantumacantics"? Please let me know.

Other than you make a lot of sense and have been really helpful. I came from a night partying, I have some alcohol in my system but what you wrote makes a lot of sense and I feel your love. Unicorn shit was funny though, but I have interests on unicorns that makes it a little weird that you mentioned it 

Thank you!


----------



## hennessy (Apr 2, 2008)

Surfer Rosa said:


> You didn't have an answer about reality to begin with, nor do the philosophers, nor do I. Solipsism is not the answer either. It also takes a lot for granted, a.k.a. is "bullshit", as we would say. Sorry if this questioning is anxiety producing. Just try to get rid of the Matrix or Solipsism ones as they are confounded and negative. Favoring one origin story over another is illogical.


What you say is they are hundreds of philophies out there so why do you obsess on only one of them right? There are much more positive, rational and pragmatic ones?

Thanks.


----------



## Money9 (Nov 22, 2015)

So I was kind of thinking about your position that you are in today and I started thinking of the things that helped me ultimately realize that life is real. One thing you said was proove that life is real. And a thingredients to think about is proove that life isn't real. Unless you have seen something that was so bizarre or out of the ordinary, proove that it is not. It's really imposible same with the question if life is real. Also I was looking up when I was going through the same thing you are proof that what we see is reality. And I came across something that kind of helped. It said that the human mind cannot see something that it has previously never seen. For instance try and think of a color that has not already been descovered. You just cant. Another thing is even in your dreams. The people you see in your dreams you have seen before. Maybe even someone you looked at for a split second. Therefore if our minds can not create new images or hallucinations about something infront of us and we apply that information to say if we have always been in a dream or kindof non existent it kind of proovs that those theorys are false. We could not create in our minds such a intricate reality that a corectly represents a normal life that has so much detail unless we have already lived this life before. Also dreams are kind of a funny thing. Dreams are a way of you mind to contemplate everything you have seen for the past day and create a diagram to process it. You brain uses it's side of the brain that does not use logic (which is why dreams are usually so screwed up and weired) unless in your life you had wired screwed up instances happen to you like you show up to school with no shirt on or something out of the ordinary you can proove that you are not in a dream. Finally sleep and dreams are a delicate thing that is very easily disturbed. The slightest thing can wake you up. This is because back when there were cave men there body needed to be able to pounce at any time Therefore being able to be woken up easily is something they would need. Same as a dream if you ever had a dream and you think this is a dream. You will wake up. This is your common sense side of your brain coming on. If you can relize you are in a dream that side of your brain will turn on and you will wake right up. Therefore taking the things I just said. You can proove that in fact we really are not in a dream. Please do yourself a favor don't pick up your phone and look this stuff up and stop thinking about it. Your brain obsessitates things when you over think them. It is meant for humans to figure out problems that stop them in their tracks. Thinking about this will lead you in circles and make you think about it even more. If you stop thinking about it and engage in life your brain will move on from that problem and on to the next. But because you have dug such a big hole which I did too it's gonna take some time. You will get over it. And I know you might ask me this and the answer is yes I have done a massive study on how the brain processes things and all about phtcology. I also have first hand experience of dp/dr, anxiety, deppression, severe mood disorders, and bipolar. Believe me I know what it is like to be in hell. And I also know how to get out. Which I have done for all of those things. I can truly say I am the person I once was before all of this happened.


----------



## hennessy (Apr 2, 2008)

Money9 said:


> So I was kind of thinking about your position that you are in today and I started thinking of the things that helped me ultimately realize that life is real. One thing you said was proove that life is real. And a thingredients to think about is proove that life isn't real. Unless you have seen something that was so bizarre or out of the ordinary, proove that it is not. It's really imposible same with the question if life is real. Also I was looking up when I was going through the same thing you are proof that what we see is reality. And I came across something that kind of helped. It said that the human mind cannot see something that it has previously never seen. For instance try and think of a color that has not already been descovered. You just cant. Another thing is even in your dreams. The people you see in your dreams you have seen before. Maybe even someone you looked at for a split second. Therefore if our minds can not create new images or hallucinations about something infront of us and we apply that information to say if we have always been in a dream or kindof non existent it kind of proovs that those theorys are false. We could not create in our minds such a intricate reality that a corectly represents a normal life that has so much detail unless we have already lived this life before. Also dreams are kind of a funny thing. Dreams are a way of you mind to contemplate everything you have seen for the past day and create a diagram to process it. You brain uses it's side of the brain that does not use logic (which is why dreams are usually so screwed up and weired) unless in your life you had wired screwed up instances happen to you like you show up to school with no shirt on or something out of the ordinary you can proove that you are not in a dream. Finally sleep and dreams are a delicate thing that is very easily disturbed. The slightest thing can wake you up. This is because back when there were cave men there body needed to be able to pounce at any time Therefore being able to be woken up easily is something they would need. Same as a dream if you ever had a dream and you think this is a dream. You will wake up. This is your common sense side of your brain coming on. If you can relize you are in a dream that side of your brain will turn on and you will wake right up. Therefore taking the things I just said. You can proove that in fact we really are not in a dream. Please do yourself a favor don't pick up your phone and look this stuff up and stop thinking about it. Your brain obsessitates things when you over think them. It is meant for humans to figure out problems that stop them in their tracks. Thinking about this will lead you in circles and make you think about it even more. If you stop thinking about it and engage in life your brain will move on from that problem and on to the next. But because you have dug such a big hole which I did too it's gonna take some time. You will get over it. And I know you might ask me this and the answer is yes I have done a massive study on how the brain processes things and all about phtcology. I also have first hand experience of dp/dr, anxiety, deppression, severe mood disorders, and bipolar. Believe me I know what it is like to be in hell. And I also know how to get out. Which I have done for all of those things. I can truly say I am the person I once was before all of this happened.


It's really amazing to read this post. I'm thankful. I also think about that too, how we think things and how they come to our minds, it puts me through some panic also. But I am pretty sure I have to stop thinking and go back to life because right now I'm too anxious to think healthy, I also partied hard last weekend which doesn't help at all.


----------



## hennessy (Apr 2, 2008)

Money9 said:


> Buddy the very worst thing yoy can do is look these things up. It might look like they are true now. But please pleas trust me I've been through the exact same shit. What you need to do is not think about it like i said. Looking these things up is thinking about it. Trust me when you see that theory right now (which is a big old load of shit) it seems real to you. Wait until these feelings pass and then look at it you will laughter that you once believed it. Also quantumacantics which is a math beyond most peoples comprehension proves life to be real and that everyone around yoy is in the same time zone in the same life. Do me a favor stop looking up the bullshit and forget about it. Forget you even saw that. It's a theory. I could make a theory on the Internet saying unicorns come out of my ass hole but is it true. Hell no like most theory on the internet. Please don't think about it trust me give it a month or two and it will get so much. Better


Can you explain more about quantumacantics which proves life is real?


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

@Hennessy

Brother, solipsism creates more questions than it answers. That's why it upset you more.

Any idea that people have after reading about solipsism such as, "Am I in a simulation run by aliens," or, "Is all of reality just a dream I'm having," is useless anxiety-fuel for a DPDR person who excessively checks reality. It doesn't even make sense to do that.

Lets do a little CBT triangle here

--------------Thought: I don't know if I'm real --->

^^^^Action: read more theories about "REAL REALITY" <--- Feeling: Get very scared about the nature of reality

Break the cycle


----------



## hennessy (Apr 2, 2008)

Surfer Rosa said:


> @Hennessy
> 
> Brother, solipsism creates more questions than it answers. That's why it upset you more.
> 
> ...


I have been diagnosed with OCD before. So should I act this also as a OCD thought? OCD brings me this, this brings me anxiety and terror and those bring me DR and spacey head which I feel like I'm stuck in my own head.

5 years ago I have been cured from anxiety induced DP/DR in a few months just by reducing anxiety and letting go, get on with my life. I think I had the similar thoughts but OCD was not that severe probably. I just didn't know the term solipsism but I was again questioning something similar. I don't know if I can get better this time.


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

OCD is a thought, behavior, and emotion process supercharged by anxiety. That's about all I know.

It's not like changing your thoughts, behaviors, or feelings (is that possible?) on the matter won't work. It's just like you're playing Fallout and instead of a super mutant you have a super irradiated mutant chieftan.


----------



## hennessy (Apr 2, 2008)

I don't know the references so I don't get it. Do you say getting rid of this severe OCD and anxiety won't help?


----------



## Money9 (Nov 22, 2015)

OCD is obsessing over things which could relate to obsessing over these thoughts so you could try that but idk if that would work or not. Live life and let time help you. Life is too short to dwell on these things


----------



## hennessy (Apr 2, 2008)

that's the process of calming myself down and how it fails:

my reaction to the thought is not normal because I am ruminating and feeling anxious because of OCD -> anxiety brings derealisation which makes my reaction to the thought even worse -> normal people just skip these kind of thoughts -> what if normal people/other people doesn't exist and an illusion -> fuck having huge anxiety again

and after this when I try to go back to my normal life, it's pointless with the possibility of it being true so I don't go back there.

here is where I want a solution.

I was so demotivated about even talking with people or doing anything in life because of the possibility of this thought being real so people may not be real/might be just illusions


----------



## plaidpajamas (Dec 8, 2015)

Yeah those thoughts aren't very fun...

Instead of trying to force them from my head I just allow them to come up. Those thoughts are normal to have with this disorder. If you just allow the thoughts to happen you can sort of put them in the back burner. DISTRACT when you have them.

Most importantly it's OK.

Just always remember that it's aaaalllllll good.


----------



## OuttaGlasss (Dec 9, 2015)

Please allow me to quote a paragraph from a topic I started in the discussion forum about this:



> *Everything is real, even if we live in a matrix/simulation*
> 
> The prominent symptom of DR/DP is that you start questioning: is this real? or is this a dream? do we live in a matrix like simulation? or is this actual real life?
> 
> ...


Hope this helps


----------



## hennessy (Apr 2, 2008)

OuttaGlasss said:


> Please allow me to quote a paragraph from a topic I started in the discussion forum about this:
> 
> Hope this helps


I don't know why but that possibility bugs me a lot. Probably because it brings out the possibility that my surroundings and the ones I love may not be "really" real.


----------



## Ezio (Nov 24, 2015)

I remember a story about a man he went to wise man asking him about to prove to him that he really existing or not the wise man he smile and he take plank and he start to hitting him hard until the blood it coming from his body after that the wise man ask him are you existing he said yes i am


----------

